# Swimming In Cairo



## Pedro555 (May 31, 2016)

Hello Again !
Any recommendations or sugestions where people take their young families for a swim in Maadi. Clubs seem really expensive - but dont really see much alternative.
Maybe some expats could share some good/bad points of the varies clubs (or any other options !) so it may help to choose a place to join.
Decided to take a flat in the tree lined quite streets of Maadi instead of a compound in one of the other areas - but am realising one of the big problems seems to be a reasonable priced place to take a young family and 'wife' to swim.
What do all you families in Maadi do for a swim !!


----------



## soliman88 (Sep 11, 2016)

I think the only options you have are gyms or book a room in a hotel for a day and go to the swimming pool there.


----------



## Pedro555 (May 31, 2016)

Hi Soliman

OK- Understood.

Thanks for taking the time to confirm this - seems like local Maadi expat's are not too keen on passing on small helpful pieces of info to new arrivals...........

Have a nice day !


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Pedro555 said:


> Hi Soliman
> 
> OK- Understood.
> 
> ...



17 Pools You Can Use In Cairo (And How Much They Cost)

It's pretty much the same in Hurghada as most of the beaches and pools are owned by the hotels or gated communities and are expensive to use on a frequent basis,other options are the public beaches which are frequented by the Egyptians and are mostly dirty.


----------

